
Drupal, Wordpress themes track users by design - DyslexicAtheist
https://twitter.com/ValbonneConsult/status/775820293545816065
======
csixty4
Reading some more of this person's tweets, it appears they're upset about
Google Fonts. While I agree this is a potential privacy concern, the tracking
isn't "by design" of the theme developers or the CMS. Their intention is to
include attractive fonts without dealing with distribution licenses.

